

1 Million XBox Live Players Banned - keltecp11
http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/11/12/cnet.xbox.live.ban/index.html

======
devicenull
I don't understand why everyone is worrying about this. Sure, it's a lot of
accounts banned, but they were people who modded their consoles..

Every site I look on has something discussing this.

------
aberman
I was one of these "victims" last night :(

It was heartbreaking.

